# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Κοινά >  Οι νεοσσοί στις αρχές του 2017

## panos21

Krima xathikan noris apo eulogia


Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panos21

Ena apo auta emiase ston patera tou pou einai aspros o opoios pateras tou exei eulogia to alo eixe poli orea xromata pou eixe kerdisei ton diagonismo malon tou martiou kai to alo eixe sxetika orea xromata kai poli oreo kelaidima.


Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να μην ξαναεχεις ατυχιες και να μην φυγουν αδικα ψυχουλες !


* σε παρακαλω γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες .Δεν επιτρεπονται τα greekenglish

----------


## panos21

φέτος μπορεί να πάμε καλύτερα έχουμε 4 ζευγάρια μάλλον θα έχουμε γύρω στους 15 νεοσους και έχουμε εφόδια για να μην πάθουν ευλογία.


Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μετρα προστασιας χρειαζεσαι για τα κουνουπια και την ψειρα . Αν εννοεις φαρμακα μονο βοηθουν δεν αποτρεπουν την ευλογια

----------


## panos21

Έχουμε βάλει σίτα για τα κουνουπια

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπωωω, τόσες ψυχούλες...αμαρτία.Ευχομαι, οτι καλύτερο.

----------


## panos21

Φέτος θα πιστέψουμε στο καλυτερο

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θα πανε ολα καλα Πανο !

----------

